

Search for images by Colors - e1ven
http://labs.ideeinc.com/multicolour/
A fiendishly clever tool for searching though databases of phones, and sorting by the right color combinations
======
mattmaroon
This post should have been titled "click some color boxes and then watching a
loading graphic spin forever".

